# The Journey



## Jacqui

*by Crystal Ward Kent*


When you bring a pet into your life, you begin a journey - a journey that will bring you more love and devotion than you have ever known, yet also test your strength and courage.

If you allow, the journey will teach you many things, about life, about yourself, and most of all, about love. You will come away changed forever, for one soul cannot touch another without leaving its mark.

Along the way, you will learn much about savoring life's simple pleasures -jumping in leaves, snoozing in the sun, the joys of puddles, and even the satisfaction of a good scratch behind the ears.

If you spend much time outside, you will be taught how to truly experience every element, for no rock, leaf, or log will go unexamined, no rustling bush will be overlooked, and even the very air will be inhaled, pondered, and noted as being full of valuable information. Your pace may be slower - except when heading home to the food dish - but you will become a better naturalist, having been taught by an expert in the
field.

Too many times we hike on automatic pilot, our goal being to complete the trail rather than enjoy the journey. We miss the details - the colorful mushrooms on the rotting log, the honeycomb in the old maple snag, the hawk feather caught on a twig. 
Once we walk as a dog does, we discover a whole new world. We stop; we browse the landscape, we kick over leaves, peek in tree holes, look up, down, all around. And we learn what any dog knows: that nature has created a marvelously complex world that is full of surprises, that each cycle of the seasons bring ever changing wonders, each day an essence all its own.

Even from indoors you will find yourself more attuned to the world around you. You will find yourself watching summer insects collecting on a screen.(How bizarre they are! How many kinds there are!), or noting the flick and flash of fireflies through the dark. You will stop to observe the swirling dance of windblown leaves, or sniff the air after a rain. It does not matter that there is no objective in this; the point is in the doing, in not letting life's most important details slip by.

You will find yourself doing silly things that your pet-less friends might not understand: spending thirty minutes in the grocery aisle looking for the cat food brand your feline must have, buying dog birthday treats, or driving around the block an extra time because your
pet enjoys the ride. You will roll in the snow, wrestle with chewie toys, bounce little rubber balls till your eyes cross, and even run around the house trailing your bathrobe tie - with a cat in hot pursuit, all in the name of love.

Your house will become muddier and hairier. You will wear less dark clothing and buy more lint rollers. You may find dog biscuits in your pocket or purse, and feel the need to explain that an old plastic shopping bag adorns your living room rug because your cat loves the crinkly sound.

You will learn the true measure of love - the steadfast, undying kind that says, "It doesn't matter where we are or what we do, or how life treats us as long as we are together." Respect this always. It is the most precious gift any living soul can give another. You will not find 
it often among the human race.

And you will learn humility. The look in my dog's eyes often made me feel ashamed. Such joy and love at my presence. She saw not some flawed
human who could be cross and stubborn, moody or rude, but only her wonderful companion. Or maybe she saw those things and dismissed them as mere human foibles, not worth considering, and so chose to love me anyway.

If you pay attention and learn well, when the journey is done, you will be not just a better person, 
but the person your pet always knew you to be - the one they were proud to call beloved friend.

I must caution you that this journey is not without pain. Like all paths of true love, the pain is part of loving. For as surely as the sun sets, one day your dear animal companion 
will follow a trail you cannot yet go down.

And you will have to find the strength and love to let them go. A pet's time on earth is far too short - especially for those that love them. 
We borrow them, really, just for awhile, and during these brief years they are generous 
enough to give us all their love, every inch of their spirit and heart, until one day there is nothing left.

The cat that only yesterday was a kitten is all too soon old and frail and sleeping in the sun. The young pup of boundless energy wakes up stiff and lame, the muzzle now gray. Deep down we somehow always knew that this journey would end. We knew that if we gave our hearts they would be broken.

But give them we must for it is all they ask in return. When the time comes, and the road curves ahead to a place we cannot see, we give one final gift and let them run on ahead - young and whole once more.
"Godspeed, good friend," we say, until our journey comes full circle and our paths cross again.

[ October 15, 2003, 11:37 AM: Message edited by: Jacqui ]


----------



## Guest

What a beautiful poem!







It made me cry!







Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Gwen

Jacqui,

How on earth did I miss this post. That was beautiful and so very, very true.

I think Blue has taught me a lot in the last 5 years - He's taught me it's still OK to be a child at my advanced years and do silly stuff when were out in the fields and sand dunes.


----------



## Guest

Absolutely beautiful Jacqui and so very true. Thank you so much for sharing. I've always said that it is better to mourn the loss of love then to have never loved at all.


----------



## Chy

Jacqui,
I will keep this simple. That is one of the most beautiful postings I have ever read.
Thank you.

~Russ


----------



## Mandy Loeza

Jacqui,

How beautiful, that says it all. What comforting words.

Cathy


----------



## Ronin

thank you for sharing this. this is just what I needed today.


----------



## darkrain

I agree, such a beautiful posting.


----------



## sheppie

Wow.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

That is beautiful! And very true.


----------



## JennysMaster

Now that I've finished most of my weeping and snotting I think I can post a reasonably coherent reply. I had to copy and save that piece. Now I can't look at my dog w/o busting up all over again! Puts things into perspective for sure.


----------



## Jacqui

Welcome to the board, JennysMaster









It seems I should have handed out tissues to all who've read this. It is a beautiful and thought provoking read.


----------



## Duncan

Beautiful and really true ! Thanks for these words!


----------



## Guest

What a beautiful poem. Thank you for posting it.


----------



## NYCdoggie

I printed this out and will frame it next to a picture of my GSDs. Thank you so much for posting these amazing words.


----------



## Guest

Wow Jacqui, I just read this now. Thanks for posting it here, it's absolutely beautiful.

rhaya


----------



## Guest

Words are not enough to describe this post.


----------



## Guest

I just saw this, and how very appropriate.. because tomorrow, monday the 12, we will come one journey's end. Our GSD/Border Collie mix will quietly go to sleep and with that, we will reach the end of a 12 and half year saga filled with nothing but love, devotion, friendship and loyalty. 

We adopted our Mavrick from a local SPCA 12 and half years ago. We actually had gone to the shelter to look at another dog, but as it turned out, she'd been adopted earlier that day. As we looked through the kennel, we discovered another dog who really grabbed our attention. He was just one year old and he'd been abandoned by his previous owners. We though we'd like to meet him and when we did we knew instantly he was the dog we were meant to have. We made the required arrangements and took him home the following day.

The short story is that for 12 years, Mavrick has been that once in a lifetime kind of dog. Throughout his life, he was never a problem. He was never aggressive, he never growled or barked or nipped. And although we never actually trained him or worked with him, somehow, he always just seemed to know what you wanted or needed. He would come, sit, stay, go to his crate and even leave the kitchen on command during dinner time. Mavrick has been our watchdog, our babysitter, our playmate, our walking partner, and most of all our loyal friend. He always had the time and energy to meet you and the door and let you know how much he'd missed you while you were away. He was always up for a good game of tug of war or chase the ball or hide and seek. And regardless of whatever else was going on, Mav wanted to be with us. We'd had dogs before, but the truth is, it was Mavrick who taught us, and showed us just how incredible having a dog can be. 

When Mavrick was 9, he unfortunately got lyme and it really slowed him down. Around the same time he also started to develop arthritis in his joints. But even in a "slower" mode, Mavrick was always happy to see you, always happy to have his ears scratched, and always happy to sit and relax in your lap for some late night tv. He may not have been as fast or as agile as he once was, but he never waivered from being a loyal friend and companion. And every now and then he'd still occaionally chase a ball, play tug of war or jump up and say hello. 

Over the last couple of years, Mavrick really slowed down. He was really starting to show his age. It was then we got our first GSD and then a year later got our second GSD. The truth is, Mavrick probably could have done with the Shepherds, but in true Mavrick style, he never complained, never fought, and never caused a problem of any kind. Through the raising of two GSD puppies, he put up with all the playing, all the chasing and all that goes along with having puppies. And through it all, Mavrick, like always, had time to say hello, or snuggle up in your lap. 

Over the last month, Mavrick has truly been struggling. It's come to that point now, where there just isn't much more to do. Obviously, it's been very difficult and we've dreaded having to come the place we are now, but in the end, we feel that of all our options, this is the best thing we can do for our Mavrick. 

So tomorrow morning, we will all go to the vet's office and we'll sit with Mav in our laps, just like we always have, and see Mavrick off to a better place. I know it will be hard, in fact my eyes are now filled with tears just thinking about it, as they've been pretty much all day. We will miss Mavrick dearly, but at the same time, we'll have his memory in our hearts and no force on earth will be able to take that away. We will always know how much he loved us and how loyal and devoted he was. We will always know it was Mavrick who taught us just how deeply the relationship between a dog and it's owner can go. We will think of him and smile. And we will forever be thankful that we were allowed to experience the things we did with our "mavvy dog"... 

Dear Mavrick, we must bid you farewell. Thank you, for everything. And as you set out on this, your final journey, know that we will miss you and we will always love you....

[ April 11, 2004, 03:40 PM: Message edited by: mavrick ]


----------



## Guest

Printed and on my fridge and by my desk
to remind me to take the time to see the world through their eyes again.
beautiful


----------



## Guest

Jacqui

You have turned me into a blithering wreck !!!!!

Thanks for sharing this - My sisters dog is very ill at the moment I will forward it on to her, it may help.

Jackie


----------



## Jacqui

I hope it does help your sister, Jackie


----------



## Guest

Jacqui,

A good friend of mine called me Saturday night to tell me it was time for her girl to be put to sleep. She knew that I would want the chance to say "goodbye". 

I remembered reading this so I printed it and brought it to her. I know it helped as it has helped anyone who has read it.
Thank You,
Gail Ann


----------



## Mundt

After many many years of owning cats and dogs, about 18 years ago we acquired our first GSD - an adult male. A rescue. And when several years later when we lost him, I was shocked at the total loss I felt. He loved kid's so much, for weeks after, we had neighborhood kid's knocking on the door, wanting to play with him. We then acquired another rescue, this time a female pup, after her mother had been abandoned - lost her a couple of weeks ago. Same emotions. Seems such an abrupt description for a life time of love. A week and a half ago we acquired another rescue, a male, appx. 1 1/2 years of age -and he shows all signs of being a worthy successor to the traits that have endeared those before. 
And Jacqui, your post has expressed more beautifully that I ever could, what traits the GS possesses, that could bring out the better sides of ourselves.


----------



## Fletch's Mom

Very beautiful. Only a true pet lover will appreciate this. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Guest

WOW! What beautiful sentiment! My boys are sitting here looking at me boohooing and trying to comfort me.....That truly says it all.


----------



## srfd44-2

What a beautiful poem. Thank you for sharing it with us.


----------



## obadiamc

I wish you strength and courage for what you have to go through tomorrow... Saying good-bye is the hardest thing to do... My heart is still aching from the loss of my Timber... I don't know what else to tell you...


----------



## srfd44-2

Maverick,

I too had a special dog in my life. His name was Czar and he was my first GSD.I was very lonely at that time in my life and he was my buddy who did everything with me.I got married and became pregnant with our son. I guess Czar figured I would be okay now and not lonely. He ended his journey with me and began his new journey. He was six and developed Lyme and in the end it was an abdominal mass that claimed him.
I have just gotten my second shepherd since Czar. My first after Czar was Ringo and he was my son's protector if he needed it or not. He left us after 13 years for his journey. The new puppy, Kai is 6 months old and just a bundle of fun. They all have lessons for us to learn and Kai is teaching us how to have fun and enjoy life.
Think of Maverick often and he will let you know that he is around by little things such as the breeze blowing or a bird or butterfly that comes out of no where. They will always be with us and we will always feel their love.


----------



## MASONSTORM

Thank You, That was absolutly beautiful.


----------



## Romanoff

This is another one that I like:

Living Love

If you ever love an animal, there are three days in your life you will always remember... 
The first is a day, blessed with happiness, when you bring home your young new friend. You may have spent weeks deciding on a breed. You may have asked numerous opinions of many vets, or done long research in finding a breeder. Or, perhaps in a fleeting moment, you may have just chosen that silly looking mutt in a shelter--simply because something in its eyes reached your heart. But when you bring that chosen pet home, and watch it explore, and claim its special place in your hall or front room--and when you feel it brush against you for the first time--it instills a feeling of pure love you will carry with you through the many years to come. 
The second day will occur eight or nine or ten years later. It will be a day like any other. Routine and unexceptional. But, for a surprising instant, you will look at your longtime friend and see age where you once saw youth. You will see slow deliberate steps where you once saw energy. And you will see sleep where you once saw activity. So you will begin to adjust your friend's diet--and you may add a pill or two to her food. And you may feel a growing fear deep within yourself, which bodes of a coming emptiness. And you will feel this uneasy feeling, on and off, until the third day finally arrives. 
And on this day--if your friend and God have not decided for you, then you will be faced with making a decision of your own--on behalf of your lifelong friend, and with the guidance of your own deepest Spirit. But whichever way your friend eventually leaves you---you will feel as alone as a single star in the dark night. 
If you are wise, you will let the tears flow as freely and as often as they must. And if you are typical, you will find that not many in your circle of family or friends will be able to understand your grief, or comfort you. 
But if you are true to the love of the pet you cherished through the many joy-filled years, you may find that a soul--a bit smaller in size than your own---seems to walk with you, at times, during the lonely days to come. 
And at moments when you least expect anything our of the ordinary to happen, you may feel something brush against your leg--very very lightly. 
And looking down at the place where your dear, perhaps dearest, friend used to lay---you will remember those three significant days. The memory will most likely be painful, and leave an ache in your heart---As time passes the ache will come and go as it has a life of its own. You will both reject it and embrace it, and it may confuse you. If you reject it, it will depress you. If you embrace it, it will deepen you. Either way, it will still be an ache. 
But there will be, I assure you, a fourth day when---along with the memory of your pet---and piercing through the heaviness in your heart---there will come a realization that belongs only to you. It will be as unique and strong as our relationship with each animal we have loved, and lost. This realization takes the form of a Living Love---like the heavenly scent of a rose that remains after the petals have wilted, this Love will remain and grow--and be there for us to remember. It is a love we have earned. It is the legacy our pets leave us when they go. And it is a gift we may keep with us as long as we live. It is a Love which is ours alone. And until we ourselves leave, perhaps to join our Beloved Pets--it is a Love that we will always possess. 
-Written by Martin Scot Kosins,
Author of "Maya's First Rose"


----------



## Guest

That was just amazingly beautiful.Thank you for sharing it.


----------



## sandra902

mods, i am wondering if there could be a place to archive these wonderful writings. there have been so many times recently when i have needed one (legend of the rainbow bridge, etc) and have had a bit of an impatient problem finding them. it might be a lot of work, and who would decide what would go in there and such, so i will understand if it is not possible.


----------



## Skye'sMom

How moving - thank you for sharing this with all of us.


----------



## MargaretM143

These words are such a reality check. Its a shame that there are so many people out there that don't have a clue what there missing, with these unconditonal loving creatures. Thankyou for sharing this.


----------



## Guest

althought i have been sad since sheba died in my arms on monday i haven't really cried openly until i read this. i have been sobbing for 10 minutes! thank you for giving me that release!!!!

Rich


----------



## blade

Hi
wot a lovely poem thx for letting us all see it


----------



## steve350

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/angel.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/angel.gifFor my Oafums (The Great) and my Conan (My Immortal). I know that you never left my heart. I held both of you in my shaking arms when you each passed on. I know that you are both alive and well. You're spirits moved before mine has. It is no more complicated than that. If we were brought together in this life, we will be the same in the next. Only then, there will be nore more good bye's. Only one long forever "hello". If you're not there, then it's not heaven. But, never mistake how my heart bleeds for you both each and every day. I may grow old and forget 'things'. But I know that you will remember for me. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/nono.gif


----------



## schadrach

Beautiful
Judy


----------



## Guest

how true- touching...please pass the tissues...<sniff>


----------



## RichardMcB

I've got a year of reading to catch up on and one of the first threads I read is this! What a place to start!

Both these stories are beautiful and sad. 

Our old girl Xena is like the one in Romanoff's story, we have just come to the second day, she has noticibly slowed down and sometimes walks with a bit of a waddle. 

I'm dreading day three and hope its still a few years away.

I'll do everyting in my power to see that her last years are good ones.

Like others have already done, I'll copy and print these stories and put them on a wall somewhere. They are spot on!

Thank you both.


----------



## Bruce11173

Absolutely beautiful!!!! And very SAD.
We just lost our "Midnight" 2 weeks ago (feline of 17 yrs) and layed by his side as he took his last breath and said farewell. Even though we have our loving GSD's and 2 other felines at home with us. It still does leave a large hole in the center of your heart when you loose a devoted friend. If only everyone knew the joy of having a companion that didn't judge you and only wanted love in return for it's life long devotion. This world would be a much better place. Thank You for the chance to read your heartfelt story of another of God's creatures. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/angel.gif


----------



## pam4390

This was so moving and appropriate for my situation as I lost my little girl of 13+ years this week. Thank you for the inspiration to move on.


----------



## madmort

As usual Jaq, nicely said... 

Just makes me more determined to get a rescued GSD in everyones home and heart...lol


----------



## sheplover04

I know I am very late in posting but I just saw this. 
I am a writer and cannot even fathom writing anything as beautiful as this tribute to our beloved pets.
I, too, will copy this and pass it along at appropriate times because it is sure to help many people (like myself) who all too often allow life to pass us by instead of living it to the fullest.
Thanks so much.


----------



## yankee11

amen


----------



## Slickaz

Thank u.


----------



## Jacqui

Although I didn't write it myself (credit given to author) and only posted it, I am so glad that so many find comfort from 'The Journey' as I still do...(((hugs))) to you all..


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom

A very dear friend of ours abroad just had to put her GSD to sleep this past Saturday. I sent her The Journey along with my sympathies. It says it all! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/25_angel.gif


----------



## navarre1316

In about 9 hours it will be one year since Navarre died. What a great story, if you can call it that. It still feels like just yesterday, and my heart still aches, but it's nice to know he's not in pain anymore. And like it says, he took a path I cannot <u>YET</u> take. Thanks.


----------



## zoepuppy1

Thanks for posting this Jacqui. It will be one year in Oct when I had to make that fateful decision to let my GSD go. It was all very sudden. I cried for days, moped around the house for weeks, and finally months later I felt at peace that Zoe is not sufferring anymore. 

I wrote a little poem and made a card as a tribute to her, and sent it out to all the people who had met Zoe before. I received a couple of "sympathy cards", a few hugs and a friend from overseas even sent me some flowers. Some didn't say anything at all, not even to acknowledge that they received my card but I didn't care what they think.

I did what I wanted to do that is to tell her story. Zoe was a very big part of my life. She spoke my language, understood my emotions, was a very loyal friend, has shown more love than any human being can give me. 

We were together for 13.5 years. It was all too short but I was very priviledged that she came into my life.


----------



## Timber1

Thank You for posting!!!


----------



## lhczth

Bump


----------



## bearlasmom

for once im at a loss for words, this was so so heart renching and so true. god bless


----------



## mersgolf

just came across this and want to say simply great, thanks for sharing


----------



## Montana59807

This was beautiful and so very true.


----------



## TG

I needed that this week. Thank you.


----------



## lupina

thank you for such a poignant expose


----------



## sayuridecky

I have been living in the deepest sorrow of my life as I lost my
GSD two days ago. I even doubt if my tears would end someday. 

For the first time in 2 days, my tears came from somewhere other than sorrow and denial.

Thank you for posting this beautiful poem.


----------



## Duncan

Wonderful story, I remember this story day by day while my Duncan passed. Thanks for sharing


----------



## kona70

Simply beautiful, and so true. I lost my 2yr old GSD in March and that poem could not decribe my feeling any better!

Thank you for that.


----------



## Fatboy4ever

What an amazing poem. It truly sums up living with a pet. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Catori

This is just so beautiful...and of course true.


----------



## Patsy

I am at work and cying like a baby..... I saw my Greta-girl in every sentence. I nodded yes, yes, yes as i read on...... and tears began to stream.

I just lost her 4 months ago at age 13...... this beautiful piece really opened the grieving process again.

Simply beautiful, simply honest, and thank you.


----------



## GSDLoverII

You will learn the true measure of love - the steadfast, undying kind that says, "It doesn't matter where we are or what we do, or how life treats us as long as we are together." Respect this always. It is the most precious gift any living soul can give another. You will not find 
it often among the human race.

This is what I will miss the most. 
RIP Casey and Gypsy 
Thank you for showing us the true measure of Love
We Love and Miss You So Much <3 <3
And of course our precious Kaiser too, who is grieving with us.
We are all lost without you.
xoxoxo


----------



## Linda1270

Thank you for posting this, I had to say goodbye to my best friend last night and I am devastated. He wasn't a GSD, he was a chocolate Labrador Retriever named Cocoa and he gave me close to 13 years of love and devotion and I miss him so very much today, reading this has helped a little, it's hard right now, as I have just begun to go through the grieving process.

I'm hoping that my new puppy Tess, who will be 8 weeks old tomorrow, will help me get through some of the hard days ahead.

Rest in peace Cocoa, you will always be with me.


----------



## readaboutdogs

Thanks for being able to return to this post. I miss my Cody so. He was just so calmly accepting of me as he would never have thought of any other way. As I have read in many other writings, one of the many reasons it can be more upsetting losing our beloved pets than some of our people family. Truly our best friend.


----------



## TAR HEEL MOM

It's so wonderful to have this saved here. I just shared with my broken hearted daughter. She just lost her child...her Lola..the Golden Retriever that his been her life for the past 8 years. It was suden and instant and she is so lost lost and suffering so much and I can't be with her physically because she is very far away. I hope this will help her a little ..


----------

